# The Granddaddy Dawgs Are Going For Broke Thread #49



## elfiii (Nov 20, 2019)

Go for broke Dawgs! Whip aTm like a rented mule!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2019)

GO DAWGS living in Throwbacks head 365/24/7...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2019)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 20, 2019)

Not gonna make much difference anyway,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 20, 2019)

The Dawgs are done,stick a fork in em,,,,


----------



## elfiii (Nov 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> The Dawgs are done,stick a fork in em,,,,



Dont matter we will rack up another great season.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2019)

The next thread is gonna be epic. Be some prizes, blast from the past and things of that nature.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2019)

Would be nice if Jeff would open it and it included a NC.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs scared to death of TaM.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 20, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Dont matter we will rack up another great season.


Just raggin on you guys,,,,


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs gonna beat aTm like a rented mule.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs just wanting to beat aTm !!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 20, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs just wanting to beat aTm !!!!!!!



Go Dawgs *going* to beat aTm!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs riding on Elfiiis coat tails!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 20, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs riding on Elfiiis coat tails!!!!!



They short coat tails John. Ain't room for many back there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2019)

That's how we do. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=210465846524747


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 20, 2019)

Go DAWGS wanting at least a one point win come Saturday around 7pm.

Dear CKS, please let Coley open the stables!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 20, 2019)

Go Dogs beating tek at the Steg tonight, making it 4 or 5 in a row over them.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 20, 2019)

Wednesday elfiiidogsux


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Nov 21, 2019)

Go Thursday Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## AugustaDawg (Nov 21, 2019)

Last time we beat them at home, we won the NC...


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs ...... Poor Tback is falling into Slayer's snare!!!!!!! He is starting to remind me of lil buckey......


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 21, 2019)

Throwup can’t even sleep at night! Go Dawgs! He just lays on his side staring at his picture of Gus in his nightstand.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 21, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Throwup can’t even sleep at night! Go Dawgs! He just lays on his side staring at his picture of Gus in his nightstand.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs living 24/7 in Tbacks mind!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 21, 2019)

T be all like........................



Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 21, 2019)

T is sure ate up with it. I ain't never seen him this bad tore up.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 21, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> T is sure ate up with it. I ain't never seen him this bad tore up.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



For his sake I hope the Barn wins the Iron Bowl. He'll be pert as a ruttin' buck then.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 21, 2019)

6 is headed down the same road. DDS is a terrible thing.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 21, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> 6 is headed down the same road. DDS is a terrible thing.


Yes it is Charlie!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 21, 2019)

Mother Nature may make Saturday look similar to the Ky game weather wise. 
Let’s hope we play better in the soggy conditions.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 21, 2019)

Go Dogs hoping these mighty spread offense teams we are soon to face wear down their own defenses by scoring too quickly, and thus possibly die by their own sword. We aren’t built to hang 45 pts on everybody we face.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 21, 2019)

Go blankety blank dawgs till they lose internet service


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 22, 2019)

Friday elfiiidogsux


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 22, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Go blankety blank dawgs till they lose internet service


Which will be after the LSU game


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 22, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!


Friday elfiiikydawgsux


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 22, 2019)

Go John cooper


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 22, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Go John cooper


Go Mathew6 stirring the pot!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## brownceluse (Nov 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs living in the heads of the Barners! 3


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 22, 2019)

Go 3 pete Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2019)

Don't forget to tell everyone you see today GO DAWGS! 
Folks don't say goodbye in the Classic City without a GO DAWGS at the end.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2019)

1980!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Texas A&M last visited Athens during the 1980 season. The Bulldogs won the game 42-0 in Herschel Walker’s debut in Sanford Stadium.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs on KyDawg's birthday!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs.... Sure is funny to see all the butt hurt fans from other teams starting threads about the Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs hoping Auburn beats the Samford Bulldogs on Saturday to make Throwback feel better.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2019)

And it begins.......
There's about 4 guys in the parking lot yelling GO DAWGS at the top of their lungs and blowing the horn on their cars. 
Welcome to Athens.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 22, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 1980!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Texas A&M last visited Athens during the 1980 season. The Bulldogs won the game 42-0 in Herschel Walker’s debut in Sanford Stadium.



I was there and it was awesome.  Their 12th man was silent after the 1st quarter.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 22, 2019)

Go DAWGS being coach cuss worthy for a good reason!

You know, all I got to say is those who were offended by Kirby's slip must not have ever played the game.  Lord have mercy, but my coaches in the past would make a sailor blush at times.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> I was there and it was awesome.  Their 12th man was silent after the 1st quarter.


I was there too.  Me and H22 were in the student section back then.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 22, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> I was there and it was awesome.  Their 12th man was silent after the 1st quarter.


Dang son. You are working on elfiiiiold. ?


----------



## elfiii (Nov 22, 2019)

Go midget thugs.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 22, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And it begins.......
> There's about 4 guys in the parking lot yelling GO DAWGS at the top of their lungs and blowing the horn on their cars.
> Welcome to Athens.


Go DAWGS!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs whupping, Texas Agriculture and Mechanical College.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 22, 2019)

Go broke DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs hoping for a big win but I will take a 1 point win also!!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 23, 2019)

What I'm the world is an "Aggie"?

Asxin' fer a friend.

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cramer (Nov 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

Go blankety blank dawgs and cussing Kirby smart so browning slayers internet don’t go out !


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 23, 2019)

It's Saturday in Athens Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

Go dawgs cussing in church!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 23, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Go blankety blank dawgs and cussing Kirby smart so browning slayers internet don’t go out !





Throwback said:


> Go dawgs cussing in church!



See T that Avi is work'n for ya. You have started your journey to the Light. Once you can let go of your anger at your youthful indiscretions you will have completed that journey.

Go Dawgs showing the lost the way to the Light!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 23, 2019)

Go game day Dawgs in a ladder stand in the rain.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs not in a stand!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2019)

SEC Gameday in Athens is GREAT! erybody cussin on the TV.

GO_____ DAWGS! Run the_____ ball.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs. I believe it is raining all over the world.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> SEC Gameday in Athens is GREAT! erybody cussin on the TV.
> 
> GO_____ DAWGS! Run the_____ ball.



Cussing Kirby and the bush dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 23, 2019)

Go DAWGS cussin’ at the preacher!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs cussing cause they ain't in a tree stand!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs cussing cause they ain't in a tree stand!!


 Go dawgs cussing cause they in a tree stand in the rain


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs cussing cause Elfiii is in a tree stand!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 23, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> SEC Gameday in Athens is GREAT! erybody cussin on the TV.
> 
> GO_____ DAWGS! Run the_____ ball.


Go mrshtootoo cussing up a storm!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 23, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Go dawgs cussing cause they in a tree stand in the rain


Go T cussing cause he has said "I am a Dawg fan 364 days a year"


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go T cussing cause he has said "I am a Dawg fan 364 days a year"


And I cuss them the other one


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Go For broke Dawgs. Dont go broke.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go T cussing cause he has said "I am a Dawg fan 364 days a year"



Just dont cuss the snakes John.


----------



## drhunter1 (Nov 23, 2019)

At the game now cussing T. GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cook&Bro (Nov 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs !!!  Let the Big Dawgs play some offense !!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 23, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Just dont cuss the snakes John.


Never cuss the snakes Charlie they are mine and Jeff's friends!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2019)

Friends it's time once again to let the BIG DAWG eat. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 23, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> SEC Gameday in Athens is GREAT! erybody cussin on the TV.
> 
> GO_____ DAWGS! Run the_____ ball.



Go _______ Dawgs cussin in the boxblind!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 23, 2019)

It was a win, not pretty but a win!!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2019)

Kirby's press conf. after the game was awsome. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## riprap (Nov 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs winning like it's the 80's until we face a real passing attack and field goals won't keep pace.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs winning !!!


----------



## riprap (Nov 23, 2019)

Still saving our good plays for GT


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 23, 2019)

As Hayseed posted on another thread Tam is no slouch check their numbers vs who they have played and we did ok.

Now it’s time to focus on beating the snot outta tek and playing the whole roster. 
Let’s get all our RB’s some carries.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 23, 2019)

Go DAWGS adding one to the win column!!!!!

Dear Lord: please let our offense eat next weekend


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Got to beat the Gnats. Them get ready for LSU. Wish we had the bye week between Tech and LSU. If we dont beat Tech the season is gone.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs. I was proud of our defense today.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs still chopping!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs eking out another heart attack win.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs 2-0 against the SEC west and will go on to be 3-0 after the SECCG!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2019)

The west is weak!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 24, 2019)

Go 10-1 Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs one game at a time!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 24, 2019)

Go Dogs since we all see Fromm is out of sorts perhaps we should kick start our offense with some short high percentage passes and get his confidence back. Hard to cover a rb outta the backfield or a slanting WR.


----------



## riprap (Nov 24, 2019)

Still saving our good plays for GT





westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs since we all see Fromm is out of sorts perhaps we should kick start our offense with some short high percentage passes and get his confidence back. Hard to cover a rb outta the backfield or a slanting WR.


Swift had the most recieving yards. Fromm lived off giving it to Michelle and Chubb for YAC.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2019)

Kearis missed a slant thrown to him. Had the ball in his hands.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 24, 2019)

GO DAWGS! 
GON miss this DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs all over the world!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 24, 2019)

Sabbath elfiiidogsux


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2019)

Midget thug is back! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 24, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> I was there and it was awesome.  Their 12th man was silent after the 1st quarter.


66.00 for a student and date ticket back then. Wonder how much they are now. My how times have changed.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 66.00 for a student and date ticket back then. Wonder how much they are now.



According how the date looks, dont want to waste no money on an ugly girl. Box seats for a pretty one. Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 24, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go Dawgs all over the world!


Bet Santa is a Dawg Fan.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 25, 2019)

Just keep choppin Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 25, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS!
> GON miss this DGD.


Read where Herrien  normally breaks the banner but Rod ask  if he could on his last home game.He had a heck of a day and will be sorely missed.They made fun of you Hot Rod but you proved them wrong.You a DGD.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Read where Herrien  normally breaks the banner but Rod ask  if he could on his last home game.He had a heck of a day and will be sorely missed.They made fun of you Hot Rod but you proved them wrong.You a DGD.


What doesn't kill you makes you stronger. I admire the heck out of this guy. RESPECT the SPECS!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 25, 2019)

Go DAWGS working a short week!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 25, 2019)

Hot Rod is a DGD!!
You can tell he loves UGA!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 25, 2019)

Geaux LSU!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 25, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Geaux LSU!



He don't come round here no more.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs off till Thursday night!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs, dont let the Bugs mess up our year.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 25, 2019)

Go bug squashing Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 25, 2019)

Think of Sat this way, tek ain’t scoring more than 10 pts total and the Dogs will score in the 30–40’s.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Nov 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs. Try to get over 21 this week


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 25, 2019)

Go DAWGS hoping Saturday is a pesky house fly and not no red wasp nests!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Nov 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs opening up that playbook to the draw play up the middle section this week.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs just keep winning!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs better get some offense in gear this week. Field goals are great but I want to see 6 points every way there is to get 6 points. Time to quit fooling around and get down to bidness.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2019)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs opening up that playbook to the draw play up the middle section this week.



Problem is that plays up the middle will work against Tech and we will think we have solved the problem


----------



## elfiii (Nov 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 26, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Problem is that plays up the middle will work against Tech and we will think we have solved the problem



Why have we fallen out of love with the toss sweep? It's been our bread and butter play for ages now.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs wreck Tech!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 26, 2019)

Go old bro HOQ talking junk about the Dawgs in every thread except this one


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs laughing at all the barners starting threads cause they ain't even an honorable mention team!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs laughing at lil buckey #volsareback


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 27, 2019)

Go Dogs with Antman dropping 37 on Mich St


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs trying to get thru the day so I can head to the woods!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 27, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 27, 2019)

It's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldawg!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 27, 2019)

Go DAWGS ready for birds taking a hot oil bath!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs, hoping we find an O against GT.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2019)

Bad news Cager is gone for the year, according to report out of Athens. Time for Pickens, Blaylock and Kearis Jackson to pick it up.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2019)

Can D Rob get it going???? Go Dawgs we need him!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 28, 2019)

Hindsight is 20*20 but why was Cager even practicing with a bad rib issue? 

With no receiver getting consistent separation perhaps Fromm will actually have to run the ball off the edge a few times. Even lumbering it’s effective. Knowing the dynamics of our offense with Cager vs now w/out Cager makes me really nervous.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs living in lil buckey mind rent free!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 28, 2019)

Thanksgiving elfiiidogsux


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs working on Thanksgiving night!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs doubling down on the crappie!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 993071





Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Hindsight is 20*20 but why was Cager even practicing with a bad rib issue?
> 
> With no receiver getting consistent separation perhaps Fromm will actually have to run the ball off the edge a few times. Even lumbering it’s effective. Knowing the dynamics of our offense with Cager vs now w/out Cager makes me really nervous.



This. ^ Blalock and Pickens aren't ready for prime time. Bring back the toss sweep!


----------



## riprap (Nov 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs getting that up the middle groove back going and Kirby saying I told you so. Go blanking Dawgs checking down to handing it off up the middle plays.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 29, 2019)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs one more day before it's fly swatting time!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs checking in for Throwback.. I wouldn’t want him to miss me..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs installing tv in the new mobile hunting cabin!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2019)

Temp deck got in..


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs for all the haters!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 29, 2019)

Slayer living in luxury at Deer Camp

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 29, 2019)

So much for “Primitive Camping”


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 29, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 29, 2019)

If Slayer seen my camper he would laugh


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs hoping Auburn wins tomorrow so TB will settle down!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs! We gonna see how good the LSU Tigers are. We should lose and will be the underdawg. everybody on here has said they will kill us. I just hope we can keep it close.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs! We gonna see how good the LSU Tigers are. We should lose and will be the underdawg. everybody on here has said they will kill us. I just hope we can keep it close.


Everyone but me. We win that game!! ? Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs wreck Tech, then take care of LSU!!!


----------



## James12 (Nov 30, 2019)

Pups, go to bed.  Crawl in your dawghouses


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## cramer (Nov 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs wanting to see big improvement in the offense today.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 30, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs wanting to see big improvement in the offense today.



If the Dawgs need offense improvement for GT we could book the local HS team for you. 12-1 for the season, 14th in the state. That might be better practice than GT.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs on a stormy day in the Bluegrass.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> If the Dawgs need offense improvement for GT we could book the local HS team for you. 12-1 for the season, 14th in the state. That might be better practice than GT.



Ruger could you get Western Carolina instead?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 30, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Ruger could you get Western Carolina instead?



You sir are spot on, either way a good practice.
This is your in state grudge match though, kind of like Bama and Auburn.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs! We lost some guys and one pulled a bone headed stunt. But if we can pass the ball and Fromm will attempt to run every now and then, we could possibly win next week!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs getting heat installed.. with the tv..


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs last night at work till Wednesday!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs enjoying Bama sitting at home next week.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2019)

Dont know if we can come close to beating LSU, but I also know that we at least got there.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2019)

In the last three years we have been in 3 SECCG's Bamer has been in one.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs glad Bama didn’t get to back into another playoff birth!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2019)

The ONLY thing better than watching UGA win is watching BAMA lose!

Fine, fine, fine, day here in DAWG Country!

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2019)

Early morning Sunday and MidgetThugBAMASUXS!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2019)

Go dawgs hollering war eagle so bammers wouldn’t have a chance!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs getting heat installed.. with the tv..


Dang Slayer whats next Hot tub and tanning bed?
Slayer getting a massage table next week and hiring a masseuse at Deer camp!


Slayer improving Luxury at Deer Camp every week!


----------



## cramer (Dec 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs headed to the Benz.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 1, 2019)

Go Dogs hoping.Kirby can figure out how to consistently pressure Burrow and keep him guessing and bottled up in the pocket, cause’ he can run it, too.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2019)

Go dawgs from rough edge rolling trees at Toomers corner hollering war eagle


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 1, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go DAWGS!



Is that big Jonus Jennings from back in the day?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2019)

Good morning and Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2019)

Good weekend for Georgia. Now we got to play LSU. They looked awesome against A&M yesterday.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs not liking our chances next week but Go Dawgs to the end of time anyway.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs cause we are playing in the SECCG!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs, now that TB is back to normal!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs, boys we can win next weekend we just have to play a perfect game!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2019)

Fromm can not start out throwing 5 bad passes to start the game.


----------



## bobocat (Dec 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs. Looking forward to watching some Cajuns get slapped around.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Fromm can not start out throwing 5 bad passes to start the game.



It's not like we will have our best receivers on the field.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2019)

These boys better grow up quick!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> These boys better grow up quick!!



Unfortunately John our receiving corps is the not ready for prime time players. Pickens and Cager being out pretty much eliminates our passing attack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Unfortunately John our receiving corps is the not ready for prime time players. Pickens and Cager being out pretty much eliminates our passing attack.




Just don't understand Lee ???  All that talent ?? I'm being serious...


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs,glad Simmons is back


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just don't understand Lee ???  All that talent ?? I'm being serious...



Freshmen receivers. They don't know nuthin' yet. Maybe next year. Our offense is transparent. Receivers can't get open so stack the box and stuff the run. If I were LSU that's what I'd be focusing on.

Then there's our O coordinator. I guess running a toss sweep gives him cancer or something. There is nothing creative in his play calling at all. Swift or Herrien off the guards then an incomplete pass for 3rd down. Camarda punt. Been watching it all year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Go Dawgs,glad Simmons is back




You up for another $100???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Freshmen receivers. They don't know nuthin' yet. Maybe next year. Our offense is transparent. Receivers can't get open so stack the box and stuff the run. If I were LSU that's what I'd be focusing on.
> 
> Then there's our O coordinator. I guess running a toss sweep gives him cancer or something. There is nothing creative in his play calling at all. Swift or Herrien off the guards then an incomplete pass for 3rd down. Camarda punt. Been watching it all year.




Ya'll be done fired CKS next year  . . lol


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2019)

To be honest, haven't watched much ball this year, but DANG what a line !!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll be done fired CKS next year  . . lol



0 chance of that. He's the real deal. I never thought I would say it but I would take Bobo back as O coordinator right now.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 1, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You up for another $100???


 the only way id do it would be Dawgs win you wear a dawg avatar my choosing for a week,LSU wins I'll send you back the $100 I won from you earlier.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 1, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just don't understand Lee ???  All that talent ?? I'm being serious...



the leading 6 receivers from last years team either graduated, used up their eligibility, got drafted or got asked to leave ( J Holloman, our leading rec )


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> the leading 6 receivers from last years team either graduated, used up their eligibility, got drafted or got asked to leave ( J Holloman, our leading rec )




But dang bro, these folks been catching/running their whole lives ???


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 1, 2019)

yeah hard to explain why our receivers constantly have DB's draped on them like a cheap suit.
Wonder how your boy DB Swilling is doing after WR Pickens played pinball with his head?

I dont agree with that bush league junk, btw.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just don't understand Lee ???  All that talent ?? I'm being serious...



We do have a lot of talent but they are true freshmen. We lost out best receiver before the season ever started. Then we lost Cager, and our next best receiver for the first half of the LSU game. Gonna have to control some clock in the first half.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2019)

I think, we may have things too complicated for our young receivers. Some times you just have to let them fly down the field. But they are very involved with blocking schemes and until they show that dont mind blocking they do not get a chance to play.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 1, 2019)

We got nothing to lose.
Fromm needs to sling it.
Simmons is playing well.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs laughing at all the haters not playing next weekend!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 1, 2019)

Replay of 2017 SECCG game on SEC network now.
I see it clearly. Fromm does not have the caliber receivers he had then. Those guys were getting separation. But we’re there again so let it rip!!


----------



## riprap (Dec 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs missing some bammers.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs still playing! Haters sittin at home..


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Dec 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs for the number 1 recruiting class school not making the SEC championship game 2 out of 4 years.


----------



## riprap (Dec 2, 2019)

Roll $aban Rol with Aflac and color commentator jobs with espn while their fans wait till next year.


----------



## riprap (Dec 2, 2019)

They have 10 months to simmer over this. Saban will blame the fans for losing the bowl game while the top nfl prospects will not play. Lol lol lol


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs playing in the SECCG!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2019)

Win or lose - Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2019)

Been saying it since I could talk!!!!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2019)

Just have faith! GO DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 2, 2019)

riprap said:


> They have 10 months to simmer over this. Saban will blame the fans for losing the bowl game while the top nfl prospects will not play. Lol lol lol


Tell em’ Sheriff.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2019)

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 3, 2019)

GO DAWGS 

Laughing at Alabama fans in therapy


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs !!!!


----------



## riprap (Dec 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs and bammers being a little kosher.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 3, 2019)

Go bammers looking forward to the belk bowl


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs !!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2019)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## 1982ace (Dec 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs! The Benz going to be rocking. Time to man up!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs laughing at the bammers melting like snowflakes !!!! 

Lord question if lil buckey hacked one of thems account and he goes full meltdown!!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 3, 2019)

Go Dogs hoping we can slow down the Tigers some how some way, maybe a lucky pic or two and a fumble recovery. Our DL has got to disrupt the timing of their qb, maybe by pressure or with hands up blocking his passes. What scares me is they have an offense that is one for the record books, not just pretty good but awesome. They scored in the 50's and 60's more than a few times and have been literally unstoppable. If we try a 4 man rush with 2 safeties soft underneath we will surely get picked apart. Praying the offense can move it on the ground to rest our D.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs watching the Bammers melt down


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Go Dawgs watching the Bammers melt down


Ripper gave us the best bucknasty impression I’ve seen!!!?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Ripper gave us the best bucknasty impression I’ve seen!!!?


And just like lil buckey threw his sucker in the dirt when called out on it!!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> And just like lil buckey threw his sucker in the dirt when called out on it!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!!


he’ll be back to educate us........... Go Dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs jumping in the puddles left over from Bama tears..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs wondering where Matty6 has been... Sure is quiet after a Bama loss..


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs wondering where Matty6 has been... Sure is quiet after a Bama loss..


Probably spending time with his Lady!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2019)

Go DAWGS with defense winning championships!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2019)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Probably spending time with his Lady!


Nah... He vanishes after EVERY Bama loss..


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs who don't disappear


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs, sitting on the porch is always better than sitting below the barn!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2019)

Go dawgs thinking they’re not a cow college with a vet school


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Go dawgs thinking they’re not a cow college with a vet school


Go Dawgs proud of our cow college and vet school!!!!

When we were farming in Madison county the vet school sure helped us alot!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs hoping we can slow down the Tigers some how some way, maybe a lucky pic or two and a fumble recovery. Our DL has got to disrupt the timing of their qb, maybe by pressure or with hands up blocking his passes. What scares me is they have an offense that is one for the record books, not just pretty good but awesome. They scored in the 50's and 60's more than a few times and have been literally unstoppable. If we try a 4 man rush with 2 safeties soft underneath we will surely get picked apart. Praying the offense can move it on the ground to rest our D.



Preach it. That's the key to the game. We have to stuff their run and totally discombobulate Burrows.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2019)

I am afraid Burrows will have to much time in the pocket. If that is the case, he will pick us apart.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I am afraid Burrows will have to much time in the pocket. If that is the case, he will pick us apart.



I am powerful afraid of that Charlie and I think that is what is going to happen.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 4, 2019)

Go DAWGS stepping up on offense and hunkering down one more time!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2019)

Go dawgs hunting over bait in a ground blind on 5 acres


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Go dawgs hunting over bait in a ground blind on 5 acres


Right smack in the middle!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I am powerful afraid of that Charlie and I think that is what is going to happen.



In a few situations we have got some pressure on the opposing QB this year. But in every game there have been long stretches of a QB sitting back there just waiting on a receivers to get open. I dont care how many people you got back, you cant cover great recrivers forever. This keeping everything in front of you will work against most teams, but not LSU.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs wanting some Havoc this weekend.


----------



## 1982ace (Dec 4, 2019)

Go dawgs!!! 
I think we win by finding a way to put together some long time consuming drives and keeping burrow or burreaux or whatever his name is off the field.
31-24 dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> In a few situations we have got some pressure on the opposing QB this year. But in every game there have been long stretches of a QB sitting back there just waiting on a receivers to get open. I dont care how many people you got back, you cant cover great recrivers forever. This keeping everything in front of you will work against most teams, but not LSU.



Yep. Our pass rush is not very strong. I'm reminded of what and ex Auburn cornerback friend of mine used to say to his D line - "Whatever you're gonna do, make it quick!"


----------



## riprap (Dec 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs Kirby says he's opening up the playbook. I hope it's a new one.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs, slinging it and running till the bayou bengals drop!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs just hoping it ain't ugly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2019)

1980....


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1980....



GT Pfffft

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2019)

We cannot run the clock until we show a semblance of a passing game. They are gonna sell out on the run and make us pass. The problem with that, is if Fromm comes out not hitting wide open receivers, we become pretty much a one dimensional team.


----------



## riprap (Dec 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs looking forward to Bobo and some fades to the corner and then a FG try.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> We cannot run the clock until we show a semblance of a passing game. They are gonna sell out on the run and make us pass. The problem with that, is if Fromm comes out not hitting wide open receivers, we become pretty much a one dimensional team.



Like we have been all season. What does Coley have against the toss sweep? Why does he continue to call running plays between the tackles?

Talk about your questions, now those are some questions.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 4, 2019)

Perhaps Kirby will get Bobo to look at what Coley is doing and give his ideas...fast.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Perhaps Kirby will get Bobo to look at what Coley is doing and give his ideas...fast.



Kirby knows and he's already suggested he's not happy with the O side of the ball.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Kirby knows and he's already suggested he's not happy with the O side of the ball.




Well he is the Boss, and when I was a Boss, I did not put up with things I did not like long. The performance from the offense is absolutely unacceptable, from a team ranked #4 in the Nation. If we had an even average offense, the Trophy would end up in Athens.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Well he is the Boss, and when I was a Boss, I did not put up with things I did not like long. The performance from the offense is absolutely unacceptable, from a team ranked #4 in the Nation. If we had an even average offense, the Trophy would end up in Athens.



We've got a brand new freshman receiving corps so I get that part but the play calling has been abysmal. Swift off left tackle for 2 yds, Herrien up the middle for no gain, incomplete pass on 3rd down, Camarda kick. It's hasn't just gotten old. It's old and stale.

But Go Dagws!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2019)

Wish I knew if it is Coley, or is it CKS telling him to keep it conservative. If it is Coley, fire him. If it is CKS, lets just pray that he is learning one more lesson.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2019)

The one thing we can thank Kirby far, is that we are not UT, Auburn, UF, or ND. Have not seen any dumpster fires in Athens lately.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2019)

Come on Dawg fans we got to have Faith!

Tell them Brother Brown with the Power of Positivity!

This is OUR time and the Time is NOW!

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2019)

Lost faith when we got so excited last time, only to blow a sure win against Bama, in the last minute. I am talking about the game, when Green and CMR, totally blew time Management.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Lets show them how good Tyson, Stokes, Lecount and Daniels are.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs laughing at Matty6 and his disappearing act..


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2019)

Go Thursday Dawgs! #6midgetthugsux shout out.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 5, 2019)

Go Friday eve DAWGS working for the weekend!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs looking forward to victory Saturday!! Also laughing at the midget thug for disappearing!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Lost faith when we got so excited last time, only to blow a sure win against Bama, in the last minute. I am talking about the game, when Green and CMR, totally blew time Management.


Bo$$, that hurt my heart. Win or loose I will forever more love and have faith in my DAWGS! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## AugustaDawg (Dec 5, 2019)

I remember there was an Oklahoma QB, and before that, a Hawaii QB that were supposed to pick us apart.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2019)

Go You hairy Dawgs!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 5, 2019)

Go dawgs so you can play Ohio state and I can smack talk both sides !


----------



## Throwback (Dec 5, 2019)

Go dawgs killing bucks that would have been a good one next year!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Go dawgs so you can play Ohio state and I can smack talk both sides !



I am looking through the SF rules, I think that is illegal. May have to turn you in.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 5, 2019)

Go hot rod for your last year kick it to space and show them Bammers how it’s done!


----------



## bobocat (Dec 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Ain't nothing close to being a Dawg !!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs! Ain't nothing close to being a Dawg !!!!!!


^^^ He speaks the truth! 
Aint nothin finer in the land.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ^^^ He speaks the truth!
> Aint nothin finer in the land.



Listen to the mostest bestest Dawg fan^^^^^


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 5, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Like we have been all season. What does Coley have against the toss sweep? Why does he continue to call running plays between the tackles?
> 
> Talk about your questions, now those are some questions.


It seems they ran the ball more to the outsides against tech.Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Dec 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs getting out of the stand Saturday morning in Harris county and heading to the Benz.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## 1982ace (Dec 5, 2019)

Go dawgs from south ga!!!
Gonna be a good weekend!
My mighty lowndes Vikings are going to start it off Friday night with a w and then the dawgs are going take it to LSU!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2019)

1982ace said:


> Go dawgs from south ga!!!
> Gonna be a good weekend!
> My mighty lowndes Vikings are going to start it off Friday night with a w and then the dawgs are going take it to LSU!



Lowndes got a great team. They beat my packers, but a lot better them than a team from Atlanta. Represent South Georgia well up north. And why do all the championship games got to be in Atlanta. I think Colquitt County had to go up there 5 times in a row in one of their championships.


----------



## 1982ace (Dec 5, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Lowndes got a great team. They beat my packers, but a lot better them than a team from Atlanta. Represent South Georgia well up north. And why do all the championship games got to be in Atlanta. I think Colquitt County had to go up there 5 times in a row in one of their championships.


Our defense has carried us even with our best player out.our qb is a athlete and is only a sophomore.Yeah I’d like to see it like it used to be.
Semi-finals in Atlanta and highest seeded team host championship at home.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## poohbear (Dec 6, 2019)

GO DAWGS ! Pull out the best game of the year


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## AugustaDawg (Dec 6, 2019)

Putting a lil Gris Gris on Mikey da tigah. Go dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2019)

Happy Friday GOOOO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 6, 2019)

AugustaDawg said:


> Putting a lil Gris Gris on Mikey da tigah. Go dawgs!
> View attachment 994119



Buck Belue tells of the old days when you had to pass Mike the Tiger in his cage right outside your visitors locker room headed to the field, and mike was on microphone so his growl caused some uneasiness till you cleared his cage.


----------



## AugustaDawg (Dec 6, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Buck Belue tells of the old days when you had to pass Mike the Tiger in his cage right outside your visitors locker room headed to the field, and mike was on microphone so his growl caused some uneasiness till you cleared his cage.


I remember those days!  So I had a little spy go by today & put a lil UGA hex on him this morning!  Go dawgs!!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 6, 2019)

AugustaDawg said:


> I remember those days!  So I had a little spy go by today & put a lil UGA hex on him this morning!  Go dawgs!!!


Go dawgs putting a root on LSU


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs and happy birthday KyDawg!!!  I will be celebrating tomorrow's birthday at the Benz!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2019)

GET FIRED UP!!!!! 

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!
Go Haters??
Y’all going to be watching ?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs pull of the upset.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Go Dawgs and happy birthday KyDawg!!!  I will be celebrating tomorrow's birthday at the Benz!!



If you see my two sons tell em I said Duh Huh.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 6, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> If you see my two sons tell em I said Duh Huh.



You got it, birthday boy!


----------



## bobocat (Dec 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Just win baby!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs !!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs winning the game by any margin.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 6, 2019)

1st possum they ever let in the Benz so......
GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 6, 2019)

GO DAWGS 

PULL OFF THE UPSET!
Make Alabama and the haters cry MORE!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 6, 2019)

Go Dogs happy and proud to be playing for the Conference title with a better than punchers chance of winning.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2019)

It's game day Dawgs!!

Let's hope Kirby told Coley to open up the play book and win this thing!!!!


----------



## bobocat (Dec 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

Gameday! Get up and after it DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

Momma Slayer is keeping me at home this weekend and not at camp..

Go Dawgs going to pick up a Christmas tree.. insert “puke” emoji..


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 7, 2019)

Go DAWGS!!!! Good golly the haters are out in full force. Rent free baby.

Just win!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Dec 7, 2019)

Go bammers living in the past


----------



## riprap (Dec 7, 2019)

Needed two QB's to beat us


----------



## riprap (Dec 7, 2019)

Roll pride


----------



## AugustaDawg (Dec 7, 2019)

Let’s see those stupid savage pads early & often!  Go dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2019)

Win or lose, Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2019)

A Game day Go Dawgs! I'm as nervous as Mike Tyson in a spelling B.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> A Game day Go Dawgs! I'm as nervous as Mike Tyson in a spelling B.



I just hope it isn't ugly Charlie. Glad we made it to the dance the third year in a row but I have no expectations of a win today. There's a chance the Dawgs dig deep, play like champions and win but the season is over and the die is pretty much cast on our O. Of course they did surprise us 3 years ago so there's that.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Dawgs win this game by 17!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2019)

Wish it was warm enough to wear my T-shirt today. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2019)

Couldn't have said it better myself, Larry.


----------



## bobocat (Dec 7, 2019)

Hunker Down You Hairy Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2019)

Rise up, gather round. Rock the Benz to the ground, turn it up go for broke. Dear Lord don't let the Dawgs go up in smoke!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Rise up, gather round. Rock the Benz to the ground, turn it up go for broke. Dear Lord don't let the Dawgs go up in smoke!!!


Amen.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2019)

Let's go Dawgs! Turn the Tigers into Tiggers!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2019)

HUNKER YOU HAIRY DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2019)

Every DAWG has his day. 
When Georgia wins, Georgia parties. When Georgia losses, everybody parties. 
GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs! 

Win lose or tie, I'm a Dawg till I die!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Dec 7, 2019)

2nd and 9 Kirby


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 7, 2019)

Well,Meyer is looking for a job,,,,,


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Dec 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs chopping wood with a 2x4.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 8, 2019)

Well it wasn’t too hard to predict that was not a game between two equals. 
We need more depth at WR, RB and even QB, as my man Fromm was off last night too.
Plenty of either dropped passes or passes not really near their target, some of both. 
We got schooled by the better team. Pretty sure that team rolls tOsU and Clem and anybody else in their way.


----------



## riprap (Dec 8, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Well it wasn’t too hard to predict that was not a game between two equals.
> We need more depth at WR, RB and even QB, as my man Fromm was off last night too.
> Plenty of either dropped passes or passes not really near their target, some of both.
> We got schooled by the better team. Pretty sure that team rolls tOsU and Clem and anybody else in their way.


Clemson is going to be tough.

 Two Georgia high school QB's are playing in the playoffs this year. Once again we're sitting on the sidelines with equal or better talent. The issue is on the sidelines and the coaching box. The scheme is bad or we can't coach up the players on offense.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Get Bobo back!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs! Get Bobo back!


He may already be a done deal in Columbia. Looks like they are waiting on the board to approve his deal. Should hear something tomorrow.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 8, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> He may already be a done deal in Columbia. Looks like they are waiting on the board to approve his deal. Should hear something tomorrow.



That sucks. Coley has got to go.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 8, 2019)

Go DAWGS ready for next year! Keep Kirby but bring in an OC who knows how to use the talent in hand!!! And if CKS is “calling the O plays” someone punch him where the sun don’t shine!!!

Go DAWGS!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2019)

Be a Dixie Dawg till the day I die and then some.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2019)

Did not realize that we lost to LSU, Auburn, UT, UF and Bamer yesterday. Pretty pathetic fan base, when the high point of you season, is when another team beats UGA. GDS at its best.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2019)

Where have all my Dawgs went? I am fighting hard as I can, but they wearing me down. It is getting dark, too dark to see.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs working tonight!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs....Gonna have to stay away from the Sports forum or I'll get banded,later.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 9, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Where have all my Dawgs went? I am fighting hard as I can, but they wearing me down. It is getting dark, too dark to see.



Been duck hunting with emphasis on hunting, not killing.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs getting in the Christmas Spirit.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!

It's a great day to be a Dawg!!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 9, 2019)

You know if you take out all of the fans of teams other than those who played in the SEC Championship, this place would be mighty quiet.  We got our rear end handed to us by a great LSU team, but with all of our offensive limitations, we beat those we had to beat.

Our offensive limitations were too much in the championship.  Our defense did a good job for a long time.

The play that everyone is talking about was a great play, except for one thing, our 99 was being held by the jersey on that play, but no call and no commentator wanted to talk about it, because otherwise, that play was one for the history reels.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> The play that everyone is talking about was a great play, except for one thing, our 99 was being held by the jersey on that play, but no call and no commentator wanted to talk about it, because otherwise, that play was one for the history reels.



Yep. Even Danielson was commenting about how the zebras were "letting them play". I saw several blatant holds by LSU that didn't even get a wink and a nudge.

But all of that is behind us now so Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs looking having to wait a month to watch our explosive offense.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 9, 2019)

You can't spell SUGAR without UGA!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Ain't nothing better than to be a Dawg for life!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Ain't nothing better than to be a Dawg for life!!!



Preach it John!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs off today and tomorrow then back to work Wednesday night!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs time to holler it from the roof tops!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 9, 2019)

I am still a Dawg!

If we loose the Sugar Bowl, Kirby needs to fire Coley and start fresh!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2019)

I am a Dawg for life!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 9, 2019)

This thing may never hit 50 threads with 6 gone


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> This thing may never hit 50 threads with 6 gone


What the heck did Matty do??? Dang actually have to work night or 2 and can't get caught up!!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 9, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> What the heck did Matty do??? Dang actually have to work night or 2 and can't get caught up!!!!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Not sure. I know he was going off last night.

I bet he woke up this morning with a hangover and reset his modem 5 times trying to log in. ?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Not sure. I know he was going off last night.
> 
> I bet he woke up this morning with a hangover and reset his modem times trying to log in. ?


Dang it man.....


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## James12 (Dec 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Sic em’ (next year).


----------



## James12 (Dec 9, 2019)

Please send Lanning to FSU!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2019)

James12 said:


> Please send Lanning to FSU!




Where is Louisville when you need them?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs missing 6thug already!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs heading to the draft


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs not worrying about the future, just live in the moment fellers!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 10, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> This thing may never hit 50 threads with 6 gone


Will miss 6, fun to pick at!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 10, 2019)

James12 said:


> Please send Lanning to FSU!


Lanning needs to stay, Coley needs to be at FSU, BYU, SSU, or MDU


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs, laughing at the vawels thinking they are back to being a force!!


----------



## riprap (Dec 10, 2019)

Wishing 6 a speedy recovery on his birthday


----------



## riprap (Dec 10, 2019)

Vols are back. Gt in the mix and Dawgs?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs hoping Luke will shake things up at UGA 

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2019)

Go Kirby Dawg brangin in fresh blood!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 10, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Kirby Dawg brangin in fresh blood!!!


We only need one more fresh blood OC!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 11, 2019)

Go Dogs hoping we can hang onto the big OL commits we got.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs with snow on the mountain last night and this morning, course it will be gone before I leave for work.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs not caring what the other homers in this forum think about us.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Time to expect more.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 11, 2019)

Go working Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs for having one of the nicest food plots in Harris county if Coley is here next season.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 12, 2019)

Go DAWGS, makin' haters hate again!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2019)

Throw back Thursday. Way back.  
GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Maybe Rich Rodriguez will join Luke at UGA and replace Coley!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 13, 2019)

Go DAWGS!!!! I see the haters showed up in style. Momma must have let them outta the basement for a while.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 13, 2019)

That photo is so cool Mrs H!!!!!!
The first thing to go in is the red igloo!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Dec 13, 2019)

Go bammers waiting on the blue/gray game


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> That photo is so cool Mrs H!!!!!!
> The first thing to go in is the red igloo!!!!!


Thanks. We still have that red igloo. The hinges are broken off of the top, but it still keeps em cold.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 13, 2019)

Awesome!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2019)

Getting rough on the recruitment trail.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs sitting in the rain!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2019)

Go deer killin Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 13, 2019)

Go DAWGS huntin in a tropical depression sheesh!!! Choking frogs down here in 30248. Tomorrow morning gone be a fiiiiiiine time to get in the stand


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 14, 2019)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Nice morning to be in the woods!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 14, 2019)

Go DAWGS 25’ up!!!


----------



## riprap (Dec 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs gave up on bucks and shot a doe.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs just got back from a few days in arkansas at the club.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 14, 2019)

Go Dogs wondering if Cook plays in the bowl game.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 14, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs wondering if Cook plays in the bowl game.


Misdemeanor at most. The only player in college football to drink a beer!

GO DAWGS


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 14, 2019)

Just win!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs going to bed so they can go to church in the morning!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 15, 2019)

See where DE J Burch and CB K Ringo are on campus taking officials this weekend. 
Both #1 are their respective positions for 2020. We also have the #2 CB on campus. We gotta land a commit from one of these 3.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs going to bed so they can go to church in the morning!!!



You bringing the snakes?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs, is it Spring yet. Hope springs eternal in the Spring.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 15, 2019)

Go DAWGS landing Tate!!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 15, 2019)

KY why you ready for spring already? Winter ain’t even hurrrr yet


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 15, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> You bringing the snakes?


Yes, yes I did!!! Didn't drink the pieson though,

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2019)

CamoDawg85 said:


> KY why you ready for spring already? Winter ain’t even hurrrr yet



I am not a big fan of winter. Especially in KY. Gets to cold up here and the deer season is over well before Winter gets here. Looking forward to G Day.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 15, 2019)

Go DAWGS staying warm!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 16, 2019)

Go Dogs, we had 11 official visits this weekend and praying we snagged a few. 
Also we got a big OL commit who had been committed to Penn State from NJ.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 16, 2019)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 16, 2019)

Go DAWGS bracing for rough weather!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs, hope everyone is ok. 

Stormed pretty good here.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 17, 2019)

Can’t wait to get in the woods this week in that cold weather!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs and bama tech fans.


----------



## riprap (Dec 17, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Can’t wait to get in the woods this week in that cold weather!


But Glen burns said warm and dry?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs looking for cold weather!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 17, 2019)

riprap said:


> But Glen burns said warm and dry?


that ain’t warm and dry


----------



## elfiii (Dec 17, 2019)

Go pot smokin', brandy drinkin', pistol totin' Dawgs on a Clarke County crime spree!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs. O line is getting thin.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 17, 2019)

Big tackle outta Tx just confirmed he is committing in the am, rated the no 14 tackle in the free world.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2019)

Tomorrow could be a big day for the Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs needing talent on both sides of the sideline.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2019)

We got a new "Fastest" man on the field. Arian Smith, who runs a faster 40 than Mecole did. Just what the Dr ordered.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs reloading!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs not skipping a beat on early signing day.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 18, 2019)

Go Dogs thinking we may have the big monster lineman outta Vegas but won’t know for a few weeks. Flipping the kid Burton from L$u and adding 3 more studly receivers was much needed.


----------



## riprap (Dec 18, 2019)

Now if we could just impeach Coley


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs rackin and stackin


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs recruiting like madmen!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 19, 2019)

Go Friday Eve DAWGS gearing up for a date with Bambi Saturday


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Dec 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs rattling the last few pieces of corn out of the bag to draw them in.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 20, 2019)

Go Dogs gonna try Allatoona WMA today, hoping for a doe at least.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs fixing to get back after the deer hunting after Xmas day.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2019)

O line is getting thinner each day. Gone for the Sugar Bowl are, Andrew Thomas, Ben Cleveland, Isaih Wilson, & Justin Schaffer.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2019)

Sounds like we might be getting Zachry Evans, if we do, it will add another 5* rb to our backfield.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs working to dang hard for a living!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 21, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> O line is getting thinner each day. Gone for the Sugar Bowl are, Andrew Thomas, Ben Cleveland, Isaih Wilson, & Justin Schaffer.



And that's a bad thing but Go Dawgs anyway!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs for Matthew6...

Talked to him today and he had very positive things to say about you guys!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs waiting on Gday.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 21, 2019)

Go Bears Go


----------



## riprap (Dec 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs I think I'm sitting out the bowl game too


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 22, 2019)

The only thing slower than this thread is Elijah Holyfield's 40 time. Yall boys need to tighten up. I'm ready for some of that Go dog ham!?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs for ssthug!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs reinventing there offense with or without Fromm.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs owning the forum!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2019)

247 is reporting that Jake Fromm will return next year. I am really torn by this one. On the one hand I was looking to see a major shift in our offensive philosophy. Thought maybe a new OC and a new QB might be part of that change. On the other hand, Jake has done well overall. However we might need the experience back there, with a new OL, freshmen receivers and the addition of Matt Luke. Maybe Jakes irons out some wrinkles, and works on his mechanics during the off season. If he in facts stays, I hope CKS opens up competition for the QB job.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs hoping for a new OC!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs very worried about Baylor with Coley!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 23, 2019)

Go scared Dogs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 23, 2019)

Go dogs sniffing up a blood trail


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go scared Dogs



Only thing we are scared of is getting less than 6 Five stars this year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 23, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Only thing we are scared of is getting less than 6 Five stars this year.


See post 623!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 23, 2019)

Merry Christmas eve to all yall dogs


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 23, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> See post 623!


I said “worried” not “scared” 

Some thugs can’t read


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 23, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> I said “worried” not “scared”
> 
> Some thugs can’t read



Scared to death


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 23, 2019)

I see you changed it now


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 23, 2019)

?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 23, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I see you changed it now


If I had changed it, it would have said edited!
Thugs STILL can’t read


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 23, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> If I had changed it, it would have said edited!
> Thugs STILL can’t read



You dogs really are behind the times


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 23, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> You dogs really are behind the times


Behind the times??
I’m proud of FSU Spot instead of going 5-7 y’all went 6-6 I guess that’s some improvement!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 23, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 996488



KyDawg is gonna scold you


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 23, 2019)

????


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 23, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Behind the times??
> I’m proud of FSU Spot instead of going 5-7 y’all went 6-6 I guess that’s some improvement!



Yes behind the times. It wont always show a post has been edited on the new forum at least


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 23, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> KyDawg is gonna scold you


For what I don’t see nothing??

Thug failed again!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 23, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> For what I don’t see nothing??
> 
> Thug failed again!


Oh it's there Idjit??


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!

I sure miss matty6. Wish someone would PM me he is phone number.........or at least he s email!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 24, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!
> 
> I sure miss matty6. Wish someone would PM me he is phone number.........or at least he s email!



He'll be back before long. ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 24, 2019)

GO NOLES


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> GO NOLES



Shouldn't you be working at the Tree farm.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> I said “worried” not “scared”
> 
> Some thugs can’t read



Reading is not a job requirement in the produce business.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas all my DAWG folks! GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas to you and your family Mrs.Htootoo!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 24, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Reading is not a job requirement in the produce business.



Or slaughtering pigs but here we are.??


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Or slaughtering pigs but here we are.??



Merry Christmas thug.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 24, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Merry Christmas thug.



Merry Christmas Charlie


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas Dawg fans!!!!!!!!

And thugs and matty6. 

Sure wish I had his email Addy. I could send he a nice Christmas email!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 24, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Merry Christmas Dawg fans!!!!!!!!
> 
> And thugs and matty6.
> 
> Sure wish I had his email Addy. I could send he a nice Christmas email!!


GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas to all the Dawg fans, banned Thugs, and lonely Thugs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs and Go matty6 cheering for the Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas my Dawgs! SS too.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2019)

Hope my wife likes the new Gun Rack for my truck, that I bought her for Christmas.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2019)

I bet she will Charlie, they love that kind of stuff!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas and Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs and Merry Christmas!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 25, 2019)

Go Dogs even Santa wears Red and Black.


----------



## cramer (Dec 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs - Merry  Christmas


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs hope everyone had a great Christmas!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 25, 2019)

Next Christmas I'm asking Charlie for advice. The ol lady didn't seem to enjoy the new microwave I got her for Christmas.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 25, 2019)

Hard to believe yall dogs let this thread sit on post #666 for 3 hours on dadgum Christmas day. Lord have mercy......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 25, 2019)

Thank the good lord a Nole came in here


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 25, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!! Merry Christmas again!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 25, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Next Christmas I'm asking Charlie for advice. The ol lady didn't seem to enjoy the new microwave I got her for Christmas.



You should have bought her a new Battry for her car SS.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 25, 2019)

One of those reconditioned ones would have been nice too.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2019)

He should have bought her a new dishwasher!  You know a blonde 22yr old.........


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 26, 2019)

John you know a right smart about buying Christmas presents.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2019)

Hey it's the thought that counts!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 26, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> He should have bought her a new dishwasher!  You know a blonde 22yr old.........



?? next yr!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 26, 2019)

Hoping you all had a Merry Christmas.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 26, 2019)

Here's to a Happy New DAWG Year!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 26, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Hoping you all had a Merry Christmas.



You too fairhope and Merry Christmas!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2019)

Bought my wife a new pistol one year for Christmas, it was a 44 special, she thought it might be to much till I told her I could trade it for 2 22's......


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 26, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 27, 2019)

Dadgum boys yall act like the season is over. This thing is creeping along


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 28, 2019)

Go DAWGS feasting on some suga!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 28, 2019)

happy birthday Bo$$!!!

That's from Mathew6!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## riprap (Dec 28, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Hope my wife likes the new Gun Rack for my truck, that I bought her for Christmas.


Can you hang roostertails on it?


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 28, 2019)

Go weekend DAWGS! Where is old man winter?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2019)

riprap said:


> Can you hang roostertails on it?




Watch it Rip, that was a long time ago.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2019)

Bunch of Dawgs not gonna be in the Sugar Bowl. Herrien and Divaad Wilson added to the list. I think Kirby was serious when he said nobody would be on the bus that was no 100% in.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 28, 2019)

Go Dogs, my Son says he’s sees on Twitter where #1 RB Zach Evans just committed somewhere using a criptic message saying the school he chose is famous for producing great running backs and had one in last years super bowl ( Michele ?)


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 28, 2019)

Already very thin at WR I am guessing we rely more on Weorner and Wolf and actually toss some balls their way?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Dec 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs wanting to see us hand the ball and take off instead of pretending to pass and then hand the ball off for an embarrassing 1yard.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 28, 2019)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs wanting to see us hand the ball and take off instead of pretending to pass and then hand the ball off for an embarrassing 1yard.



Looks like this is the game Zeus is finally gonna get 20+ carries.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2019)

Dont forget about Kenny Mac.


----------



## riprap (Dec 28, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Looks like this is the game Zeus is finally gonna get 20+ carries.


For 32 yards...not knocking him cause we'll try to oustart everyone instead of play our strengths.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs, my Son says he’s sees on Twitter where #1 RB Zach Evans just committed somewhere using a criptic message saying the school he chose is famous for producing great running backs and had one in last years super bowl ( Michele ?)


Or Gurley!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap (Dec 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2019)

Right now we are sitting at 18 players that had significant playing time this year, that will not participate in the Sugar Bowl. Plus Kearis Jackson is doubtful as is Swift. Kirby did some house cleaning and we will be playing a lot of freshmen, sophomores, and some seniors that have not played all year. There were a lot of people complaining about Fields and they will not be there.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Right now we are sitting at 18 players that had significant playing time this year, that will not participate in the Sugar Bowl. Plus Kearis Jackson is doubtful as is Swift. Kirby did some house cleaning and we will be playing a lot of freshmen, sophomores, and some seniors that have not played all year. There were a lot of people complaining about Fields and they will not be there.



I hope that’s the case Charlie. When I heard Swift say it was hard to get up for a game that doesn’t matter I thought he should have been benched and not allowed to play in this game.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 29, 2019)

Scratching my head over Herrien sitting out, too. He is a 4th round pic imo.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Scratching my head over Herrien sitting out, too. He is a 4th round pic imo.



Word is he failed a test.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 29, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Word is he failed a test.


Yep. Acedimic probation is what I heard.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 29, 2019)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS!


Worth repeating!!!!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2019)

Go Young Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs should start sitting out for games like lake Weiss community college if you want to talk meaningless.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 30, 2019)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs should start sitting out for games like lake Weiss community college if you want to talk meaningless.


Go Dawgs fishing Weiss Lake!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs who passed their final exams and get to play.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 30, 2019)

Whoever shows up I hope they are ready. We have no idea which team will show up and what to expect of our Dogs at this point. Keep in mind with a 3rd team qb Baylor should not be pinning more than 21 on us. But which UGA offense shows up?
No more of that "our feelings were hurt after being overlooked" junk!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2019)

GO Kirby leaving the weak of heart in Athens.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Whoever shows up I hope they are ready. We have no idea which team will show up and what to expect of our Dogs at this point. Keep in mind with a 3rd team qb Baylor should not be pinning more than 21 on us. But which UGA offense shows up?
> No more of that "our feelings were hurt after being overlooked" junk!



Amen. It is a privilege to put on those silver britches and take the field. If you're not in it for every play down to the last tick of the clock in the most "meaningless game in history", go back to the locker room, turn in your silver britches, get in the portal and get your narrow butt gone from here. Dawgs don't never quit and if you're a quitter you're no Georgia Bulldog.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Amen. It is a privilege to put on those silver britches and take the field. If you're not in it for every play down to the last tick of the clock in the most "meaningless game in history", go back to the locker room, turn in your silver britches, get in the portal and get your narrow butt gone from here. Dawgs don't never quit and if you're a quitter you're no Georgia Bulldog.
> 
> Go Dawgs!


^^^^^^ That Dawg will hunt!!!!!

Amen brother and halalewyer!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2020)

I think we are gonna see a lot of fired up Freshmen tonight. I hope they can make up of lack of experience with spirit. They got skills.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2020)

Go Dawgs!

Happy new year fellers!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2020)

Go Dawgs and Happy New Years!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> I think we are gonna see a lot of fired up Freshmen tonight. I hope they can make up of lack of experience with spirit. They got skills.



I sure hope so Charlie but I got a bad feeling about this one. You know what they say - Old age and treachery will prevail over youth and skill. I know it's true and so do you.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year all my DAWG people! 

GO DAWGS all ova the world.


----------



## cramer (Jan 1, 2020)

Go Dawgs , Happy New Jeer!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2020)

Go Dawgs getting ready to go to work tonight.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 1, 2020)

Go Dogs nervous as a cat around a rocking chair hoping we show up big.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

Hopefully if we do lose we get rid of Coley!
Maybe Kirby can wake up and Smell What The Dawgs Are Cooking!

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

Dawgs by 17 tell’em Brother Brown!


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

Go Dawgs making coffee for the game.


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

I've got a draw play up the middle to start with.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs!

Sugar Bowl champs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2020)

If we got some coming like Pickens we are going to be great!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 2, 2020)

Go DAWGS eatin dat suga!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 2, 2020)

Go Dogs thinking it’s a bad idea to have a microphone anywhere near Kirby during a game....he was dropping bombs last night, loud ones.


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs finally running outside but still taking the foot off the gas in the second half.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2020)

It's a great day to be a Georgia Bulldog!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 2, 2020)

I was surprised,,,,but congrats to the Dawgs,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

Starting off 2020 on a good note!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2020)

How bout them --------- DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 2, 2020)

I was pleasantly surprised.
Dawgs came to play.
That D was nasty.
Can't believe Baylor even scored but the boys got a little winded and recouped nicely.

Oh yeah, Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs very disappointed in the barn letting the sec down. That West...


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2020)

Got up this morning yelling Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs thinking it’s a bad idea to have a microphone anywhere near Kirby during a game....he was dropping bombs last night, loud ones.


He learned from the best


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs, thinking this is going to be an interesting one.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2020)

Did anybody listen to the pre-game show on the radio. Even they weren't talking the game up. Coach Dooley did tell some good OLD stories. I really enjoyed that part. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 2, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!!


Well,they won,but not by 17,,,,? ? ? ?,,,,I already gave congrats,,,,


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2020)

Congrats on a great season dogs


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2020)

??

Man this thread has come to a halt....


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2020)

5* TE just announced on the Armour All game that he is headed to Athens. Melt down alert in Knoxville.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2020)

Now lets get the 5* CB Kelee Ringo.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2020)

May have the number one class before this night is over.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2020)

Washington is like 6'8".


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs!

Bring them boys in and turn them into DGD!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs getting the stud TE!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 2, 2020)

Xmas all over again.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 3, 2020)

We have now moved to the #3 class. If we add the CB Kellee Ringo and the RB Zach Evans we will challenge for first. All signs are we will get both, but dont count them yet.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 3, 2020)

Ga signee Jalen Carter played both ways in the Under Armour game. He played on the DL and as a WR. He need to add a little weight if he stays on D, but that should not be a problem.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 3, 2020)

Kelee announces tomorrow night. He is a great, no, beyond great recruit. I hope we get him.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 3, 2020)

Game is at 1pm tomorrow.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 4, 2020)

Go DAWGS, pickin' up dem stars!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs feeling good about how we finished as well as signing day results.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs on having another good recruiting day.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2020)

Kelee Ringo gonna be a DGD.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 4, 2020)

Rumors around town that Smart and Lanning are attending a cookout in Irwin County and meeting with DJ Lundy


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2020)

Think UGA is gonna pass on Evans. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 5, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Think UGA is gonna pass on Evans. I hope I am wrong.



Evans statements at the UA game made me wonder about that as well.  It was like he was trying to convince them to keep him.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 5, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2020)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 5, 2020)

Go DAWGS not ready to get the work grind back under way


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2020)

Go Dawgs off till Wednesday night!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 6, 2020)

Go DAWGS rackin' up dem good players!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2020)

We did have a fine recruiting season, and dont think it is over yet. Still got of couple of slots left.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 6, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2020)

Go Dawgs went for an interview today, 2 1/2 hours and I think they liked me!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs went for an interview today, 2 1/2 hours and I think they liked me!!!!!


Good luck brother!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs went for an interview today, 2 1/2 hours and I think they liked me!!!!!



Was it on the Mountain John.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Good luck brother!





KyDawg said:


> Was it on the Mountain John.


Thanks TJ!!

Charlie its in Chattanooga. 

I should know something by Friday!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 6, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 6, 2020)

Evans is a NO!

Zeus will be loose in 2020!
Can’t wait to see Zeus full time!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 6, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 7, 2020)

Well,does Fromm stay or go?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Well,does Fromm stay or go?


He was suppose to meet with Kirby yesterday so we'll be seeing soon.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 7, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> He was suppose to meet with Kirby yesterday so we'll be seeing soon.


He might want to stay,,,,


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs down on Pine Mtn.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 7, 2020)

Go Dogs whup Ky


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 8, 2020)

Go DAWGS rejecting a drama queen!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2020)

Go Dawgs ready for the spring game!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs ready for the spring game!!!!



Spring training will be very interesting. Especially if Fromm leaves.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Spring training will be very interesting. Especially if Fromm leaves.


I sure hope he hurrys up and decides what he is going to do!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Spring training will be very interesting. Especially if Fromm leaves.


Well it's about to get interesting!!

https://sports.yahoo.com/jake-fromm...massive-hole-at-qb-for-georgia-183613735.html
Jake Fromm declares for 2020 NFL draft, leaving massive hole at QB for Georgia


----------



## riprap (Jan 8, 2020)

Go Dawgs ready for 2020!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 8, 2020)

Go Dogs having enough firepower to replace lost firepower.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2020)

Look at all the Sky is falling for Georgia. You will see more changes on the OL. Our OL was a disappointment for me this year. CML wants faster and more mobile OLinemen. Mays saw the handwriting on the wall.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Look at all the Sky is falling for Georgia. You will see more changes on the OL. Our OL was a disappointment for me this year. CML wants faster and more mobile OLinemen. Mays saw the handwriting on the wall.



Based on the Sugar Bowl the rest of the team is fine but we do need a QB now.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 9, 2020)

Go DAWGS moving to a faster offense.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2020)

Go Dawgs let Matt Luke take over the offense.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 9, 2020)

Go Dawgs not needing a Grad Transfer!

Let Mathis and Beck compete for it!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 9, 2020)

GO DAWGS 


#FIRECOLEY


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 9, 2020)

Go dawgs maybe I'll put myself in the portal. I smashed my finger with an eastwing today


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 9, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> Go dawgs maybe I'll put myself in the portal. I smashed my finger with an eastwing today


Been there done that!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 9, 2020)

Jamie Newman is a done deal he will be a DAWG!
Hope this works out it didn’t with Grayson Lambert!








GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 10, 2020)

Go DAWGS living in gator and tennessee heads 24/7.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs laughing at butthurt Gators!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 10, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> Go DAWGS living in gator and tennessee heads 24/7.


Auburn & Alabama as well!
It’s GREAT to be a Dawg with mind control!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs! Just win baby!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> Go DAWGS living in gator and tennessee heads 24/7.





brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs laughing at butthurt Gators!!!


Go Dawgs laughing at the lone techie trying to act like they are relevant........


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2020)

We getting close to 50. It will be the best one ever. Might even give some swine away.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Jan 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs getting transfers


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 10, 2020)

Go DAWGS keeping the trolls busy. They follow us so much who knows, some of them may convert to DAWG fans.

It’s time for next man up at the G Day game.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs owning the East and Aubarn!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs hunting the last hunt of the season.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs filling feeders and throwing out mineral.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 11, 2020)

Go Dogs gonna be afield tomorrow. Moving a climber from the edge of the thick stuff to deep in the thick stuff.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs might drive down to get the side by side and get the last evening hunt of the year in tomorrow and stopping by 3 pigs bbq. Always a good trip when you get to eat good BBQ.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2020)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs might drive down to get the side by side and get the last evening hunt of the year in tomorrow and stopping by 3 pigs bbq. Always a good trip when you get to eat good BBQ.



Maybe you will get to watch a little TV.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2020)

Go Dogs dreaming of Acc qbs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2020)

Go Dawgs winning !!!

And noles dreaming!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 12, 2020)

Go Dawgs hunting in a t shirt


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2020)

Go Dawgs ready to crappie fish Weis lake!!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 12, 2020)

Moved a climber and was literally soaked with perspiration, saw 6 or so and just glad to get out last gun hunt.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 12, 2020)

Didn't see any but got the atv loaded up, stayed dry and got a free pressure wash in a flood for about 15 miles.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 12, 2020)

Go DAWGS wishing it was Saturday instead of Sunday


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 12, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 12, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 12, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 12, 2020)

GO DAWGS 

Waiting on deer season & football season again!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 13, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 13, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 13, 2020)

Go Dawgs on the first day without deer season!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 13, 2020)

Go Dogs loving the Astro's getting punished for cheating even if its too late.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 13, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 13, 2020)

Go Dawgs had a second interview and just waiting for the call with the offer!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 13, 2020)

Go Dawgs starting a new job in the next 2 weeks!!!!!!

Out of the office and off of nightshift, back in a shop and back on days!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 13, 2020)

Go Dawgs back on day shift!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 13, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 13, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 13, 2020)

Go Dawgs not watching fooseball tonight gotta go take care of all my pre- hire stuff in the morning!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 13, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs on the first day without deer season!



Go DAWGS counting down the days until September gets here!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 13, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs not watching fooseball tonight gotta go take care of all my pre- hire stuff in the morning!


Go John Cooper DAWGS moving on up and to the east side! What kinda work you do JC?


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 13, 2020)

I will be back as a fleet maintenance manager for a trucking company!!!!

This has been my goal for several years and jobs to get the experience and time in.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 13, 2020)

Good deal. The trucking bidness is going strong from what I hear. Company I work for produces paper and packaging products and we sho love transporting via trucks!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 14, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs starting a new job in the next 2 weeks!!!!!!
> 
> Out of the office and off of nightshift, back in a shop and back on days!!!!!!!


Georgia or bama?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2020)

Congrats John and Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2020)

DGD Second best college player of ALL TIME! Go you Herschel Walker. What a man. What a man. What a mighty fine man. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> I will be back as a fleet maintenance manager for a trucking company!!!!
> 
> This has been my goal for several years and jobs to get the experience and time in.


Good deal bud!! Congrats!!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs scoring maintenance manager jobs!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 14, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> DGD Second best college player of ALL TIME! Go you Herschel Walker. What a man. What a man. What a mighty fine man.
> GO DAWGS!



Herschel was an incredible athlete without a doubt. 
I found that little exercise interesting considering who was  playing last night.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> I will be back as a fleet maintenance manager for a trucking company!!!!
> 
> This has been my goal for several years and jobs to get the experience and time in.



Good deal John we were all pulling for you. Knew you could do it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs getting better jobs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2020)

Congrats on the job John. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 14, 2020)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs maybe getting a new OC & Chase Brice!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs getting jobs they always wanted!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 14, 2020)

GO DAWGS 

Ready to vote for TRUMP 2020!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs looking at a new Mathews for 2020 deer season!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs with a new 2500 HD fixing to be Hooked up to a new Nitro Z19

Only in America!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2020)

riprap said:


> Georgia or bama?


We are back living in Bama. I will be working in Chattanooga.


----------



## riprap (Jan 14, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> We are back living in Bama. I will be working in Chattanooga.


Plenty of good fishing up there. I want to move to North Georgia soon.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2020)

riprap said:


> Plenty of good fishing up there. I want to move to North Georgia soon.


Come on up!!  I just live 4 miles from the NW Georgia line!!

I just like the AL. Property tax better than GA.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs seems to be a lot of moving parts going on with the Dawgs!

Can we say getting a Natty in 2020???

Is Kirby rethinking everything??


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs Kirby restocking at UGA!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 14, 2020)

Go Noles one mo time for this season. Glad to get these last 2 behind us.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 14, 2020)

Dang Dogs stole our TE or we'd probably win it all next yr


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs paying cheap property tax and not falling for the incentive for bammers to mortgage the junkyard to get season tickets.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2020)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs paying cheap property tax and not falling for the incentive for bammers to mortgage the junkyard to get season tickets.


Rip come on up this way! We can fish Chicamauga, Nick a jack, guntersville and Weiss ..... I don't have a boat but I dang sure could use a friend with one!!!


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 14, 2020)

Georgia....being irrelevant in the NC since 1980

"Goot my 2 rangs over hare paaaawl""


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs ready for 1/27/2020 !


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2020)

That the 1st day on the job John?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2020)

Gonna be some free ham and bacon in the next thread #50 gonna be party time.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> That the 1st day on the job John?


Yes sir it is!!!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 15, 2020)

Go DAWGS ready for good salty ham!


And Friday come 5 o’clock!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 15, 2020)

GO DAWGS 

Hoping Kirby is making changes at UGA!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs stealing players from the ACC!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 15, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs on the last page of this one.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs finishing this one


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 15, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs

Gonna let elfiii, Bo$$, brown, & John Cooper finish it off!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs closing threads!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs moving on to the next thread!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs boys the future looks great!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 16, 2020)

Go DAWGS 1,002


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 999021


That's the flag I have hanging in front of our house. GO DAWGS!


----------

